# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Linux në iPhone!

## altiX

Zhvilluesit (Hackeret) e Iphonelinux kane arritur te instalojne Bootloader Openiboot dhe Kernel 2.6. Nje README skjaron se si duhet bere disa hapa ne Linux, ne menyre qe te futen Bootloader dhe Kernel ne Apple Handy.

Burimi: *këtu!*

----------

